# dossier de liste de lecture impossible sur ipod touch ?



## lsr (15 Février 2009)

Bonsoir à tous !

Jsuis en train de refaire proprement ma bibliothèque sur mon ipod touch, et j'ai voulu utiliser la même méthode qu'avant avec mon ipod classic, c'est à dire que j'avais plusieurs dossiers de listes de lectures, qui contenaient eux même parfois d'autres dossiers, etc...
Bref ca donnait un peu ca:

Dossier1 >sous-dossier1 > liste de lecture 1
liste de lecture 2
liste de lecture 3​Dossier2 > sous-dossier2
​et ainsi de suite...
(j'espère que vous suivez )

Mais quand j'organise tout ca dans itunes, ca disparaît ensuite sur mon ipod, je me retrouve avec les listes de lectures dans l'ordre alphabétique les unes à la suite des autres... :/
Et ca me convient pas trop 
Je précise que c'est un ipod touch 2G à jour, version 2.2.1 (au cas ou...) et itunes à jour également (version 8).

Est ce que vous avez le même "soucis" ou ca fonctionne bien chez vous ? 
Merci d'avance !


----------



## lsr (16 Février 2009)

Personne n'a d'idée


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

Les dossiers de listes de lecture ne sont pas disponible sur iPod Touch.


----------



## lsr (19 Février 2009)

Ok, merci d'avoir répondu!
J'espère qu'apple corrigera ca dans une prochaine mise à jour...


----------

